# Fishing Tackle Flea Market - April 12 - 15



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Back again, and an awesome swap meet!


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Went two years in a row and they should sell camping permits and food!


----------



## BIGTCAT'N (Apr 12, 2006)

Never been.. Is it worth the drive from Dayton Ohio???


----------



## DMinn Angler (Feb 13, 2012)

Sweet, I will definately check that out. Maybe hit findley lake while I'm out that way


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Is this the one where it is just one guys stuff?


----------



## carpslayer (Mar 25, 2012)

hey catfish hunter,, 
im looking to get started in the catfish world and would like to know what type of reel you like to use and if you know anyone getting rid of some old cat reels and rods ???? thanks for your help!


----------

